# Vintage Wood RS Modell question



## rockhound34 (Jun 3, 2007)

New person here. Can someone tell me a little something about this older model home I just came across. You can find pictures and information on it here:

http://forums.ebay.com/db1/thread.jspa?threadID=1000504769&tstart=0&mod=1180821720622

I posted to the ebay boards but have had no replies. Thanks in advance


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Haven't seen anything like that before, but I'll be it was made even before I was born!

Nice structure though.

regards,
John


----------

